# 1961 Hercules



## wrongway (Mar 30, 2015)

I just bought this Saturday (cheaply) and at the time I thought that the fork was bent and I figured I had an extra one so I'd be ok. However, I think it's worse than that. I think the hole headset is pushed back 'straight' and slightly down. Those top tubes should be straight, shouldn't they? I know this isn't rare or valuable, but can it be saved? Is there a way to straighten it all back out? If not I at least have $20 worth of good parts......I guess.


----------



## bulldog1935 (Mar 30, 2015)

no question, the top tube is buckled and the head shell is bent back about 10-degrees.


----------



## wrongway (Mar 30, 2015)

Is there any way I can bring it back using common garage tools or is it time for the scrap pile? I know it's not rare, but it is a unique frame that I like the looks of.


----------



## morton (Mar 30, 2015)

*You would need a frame builder to straighten that properly*



wrongway said:


> Is there any way I can bring it back using common garage tools or is it time for the scrap pile? I know it's not rare, but it is a unique frame that I like the looks of.




Which would be expensive and cost far more than the value of the bike.  In my area straightening the fork would be at least $33 if you don't have the tools and know how to do it yourself and that would be the easy part.

Unless I'm missing something you have a parts bike.


----------

